# 15 inch 2011 fiat wheelrim



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello. Has any one got the above for sale. It is a five pin standard steel rim. Wheel and tyre, or just the rim would be fine. John.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi John,
you should be able to get one from most breakers these days, as the model is quite common now.however I do have one spare in the garage, but am a long way away.

cabby


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*Wheelrim*

Hello Cabby. Thanks for the offer. We are going to St Malo 29th of December from Portsmouth.I have a tyre and would like to build it up before we go.So I will still look out for one in the meantime. But if not maybe I can collect the one off you on our way out. If you wouldn't mind. Regards.Hope you are well. John.


----------



## beezle (Feb 15, 2010)

*wheel Rim*

Hi Salmonfisher, I have five 15 inch wheel rims for sale they are off a 2003 Boxer but I think they are the same they have steel valves fitted I could sell you one 20 quid + P&P Cheers Peter.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

I've got four off my 2007 X250 Ducato, which should be same as yours. Complete with tyres, date stamped 4506 but only done 16000 miles when I changed them for alloys and tyre fitter said they were in good condition.
Be happy for £50 apiece if you or anyone else wants them. Make good spares.
Only taking up room in garage.

PS got 3 wheeltrims too.


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*steelwheels*

Hi to the last to posters, Terryl and Bezzel. I have a picture on my phone of the correct rim. If you were good enough to give me your email, I could send you the pic to check. The rim has steel valve, five studs and two location holes. Terryl would you sell me one tyre and rim assy. Regards to you both. John.


----------

